

Ask HN: Side projects for marketing guy? - pallavkaushish

I feel like doing more with my time. Currently I give &gt;12 hours a day to my company&#x27;s work but now I want to start a side project which will enhance my skills and diversify my life.<p>Considering I&#x27;m a marketing and business guy what would be some good side projects?
======
amac
Help me market my side project, Octopus.
([http://octopus.org](http://octopus.org))

~~~
ashwin_kumar
What does Octopus do?

